# I changed from State Farm to Farmers



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Best thing I could've ever done...One Of my Friends Called there State Farm Rep. and inquired about Uber. Just a simple question. couple of days later State Farms cancelled their policy....


----------



## Rockledge Uber Driver (Feb 21, 2017)

Does farmers cover ride Sharing or TNC insurance in Florida?


----------



## Darkhawk (Feb 8, 2017)

That's super weird, I recently called my local state farm agent (i have usaa for personal) inquiring about having a Commercial Insurance for Uber only and he drew me up a policy that would satisfy the Uber Black/SUV requirement and only cover me while driving with Uber. He seemed more than happy to get everything sorted and said that there will be an official endorsement option coming out March 20th from State Farm. 

Feel like there are more things missing in this story.


----------



## Kaseychase (May 2, 2017)

I went to statefarm and they have me.a.good deal on rideshare insurance. I'm in NJ.

I called farmers and they gave me a quote that was 100.00 more than state farm and the agent didn't seem to happy to help me at farmers.

Whereas statefarm was eager to get me onboard and fast so piece of mind to be covered properly as someone else posted not telling your insurance company can be insurance fraud. Most insurance companies will ask if you use vehicle for rideshare if you say yes they drop you if they don't offer it and if you say no thats illegal


----------

